# SoundMagic ES18 vs Cowon EM1 vs (???)



## akiratoriyama (Aug 19, 2014)

I have been a past owner of SM PL11 which gave out on me just after 4 months. Bought an ES18 after that which didn't even last a month. Got another ES18 sent out within some days from Snapdeal. I am currently using those ES18, but am still concerned regarding the build quality of ES18. Almost every RU I've read regarding IEMs under 1k seems to recommend Cowon EM1 over ES18 and I am appalled to buy it. Suggestion would be appreciated.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 19, 2014)

Cowon does better with sources that have high current output or played with a headphone amplifier.


----------



## akiratoriyama (Aug 20, 2014)

Do you mean to say that there will probably be minimal difference if I use them with a normal smartphone ?
Also are the Cowon EM1s durable ?


----------



## puli44 (Aug 20, 2014)

akiratoriyama said:


> Do you mean to say that there will probably be minimal difference if I use them with a normal smartphone ?
> Also are the Cowon EM1s durable ?



yes cowon EM1 have good build quality..you can opt for it.
i'm using for past 8 months ,its working good


----------



## abirthedevil (Aug 22, 2014)

+ for Cowon


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 22, 2014)

akiratoriyama said:


> Do you mean to say that there will probably be minimal difference if I use them with a normal smartphone ?
> Also are the Cowon EM1s durable ?


Yes it is durable.


----------

